# Photo sharing cute Katahdin lamb pics.



## pinoak_ridge (Jan 23, 2013)

remember this little fellow?  He's 3 weeks old in this pic.  






    Newborn out of the two fuzziest "bought" Kats!  He has a beautiful slick hair coat.   lol






    Newborn next to 5 day old.







  Proncing   






   This famous head butt/push.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 23, 2013)

They're adorable!   I love the first ones color!


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Man, I can't wait till March. Those pics are making it hard on me.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 23, 2013)

Such cuties!!!! 
You have beautiful babies!!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for those darling photos!!! 

Isn't it something how quickly they grow???  And so cute and funny watching the lambs play...although kind of frosty and chilly...this is my favourite time of year...lambies!!!!


----------



## EllieMay (Jan 23, 2013)

LOVE the color on that first lamb!
They are all so very cute!!
I can't wait till mine lamb WAY later this year!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2013)

How'd I miss this yesterday??? 

Too daggone cute...and yep I too love "color" so first one is really cool, but the other two sure are sweet to the eyes also!


----------



## Southdown (Jan 24, 2013)

I love baby pictures!
I also enjoying seeing and learning about other breeds.  The lambs are so big compared to my small breed.
Share more...


----------



## pinoak_ridge (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the kind words.  Hope to be able to photo share more pics this evening.       Love spending quiet time outside with the lambs.


----------

